# Birds of Prey.



## Neels (Sep 24, 2010)

I recently done a Falconry course and managed to take a few photos.


Tiercel Peregrine by SnipeCoN, on Flickr


Lanneret by SnipeCoN, on Flickr


Robin Hobby by SnipeCoN, on Flickr


Tiercel Kestral by SnipeCoN, on Flickr


Red-tail Buzzard by SnipeCoN, on Flickr


Sakerret by SnipeCoN, on Flickr


Sakerret by SnipeCoN, on Flickr


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Stunning photo's, got my first DSLR the other day, really hope to take some pics of birds of prey if i can work the damn thing. How was the course?


----------



## Neels (Sep 24, 2010)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Stunning photo's, got my first DSLR the other day, really hope to take some pics of birds of prey if i can work the damn thing. How was the course?


Thank you dEsSiCaTa_UK. Grats on the DSLR, things look complicated but trust me you`ll be shooting in Manual in no time. The course was awesome! I've learned so much in the four days, everything was hands-on. I`m also going to volunteer at the bird of prey centre, that way I have a reputable Falconer as a mentor.


----------



## spudfarrar (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks great been thinking of doing a course myself for a while and seeing these pics just makes me want to go for it more


----------



## BISH9098 (Apr 16, 2010)

Good to see you going about it the right way mate! Any ideas on what bird you want?


----------



## ReptileGary83 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow stunning


----------



## Neels (Sep 24, 2010)

BISH9098 said:


> Good to see you going about it the right way mate! Any ideas on what bird you want?


Thank you Bish. To be honest I haven't got my mind set on a specific bird yet. I`ve done my course with Nigel King, and I'm going to volunteer at his centre (probably starting next week) so I`ll use the time there to find a bird for me. But like he said you can laugh at people flying Harris`s, but if you put the time and effort in that bird, you`ll have and amazing Harris. I do like the Red Tail, but all depends on what land quarry I`ll have available.


----------



## Neels (Sep 24, 2010)

ReptileGary83 said:


> Wow stunning


Thank you.


----------

